# Is a Steb Centre really worth it?



## UKTony (13 Mar 2006)

I was about to order a prong centre for my Nova when i came across the Sorby Steb centres, there is a big difference in price. Is anyone using one or have an opinion?

Tony


----------



## Happy amateur (13 Mar 2006)

Yes Tony I have two of the original ones
The half inch and threequarter inch. 
I bought them from stebcraft before Sorby bought the licence.

I find them invaluable as the work always goes back in the same place
They are expensive but I think they are worth it.

In a production scenario a new blank can be put on the lathe without stopping it. By slightly releasing the tailstock pressure the work can be inspected without stopping the lathe as point is spring loaded.

Fred


----------



## trevtheturner (13 Mar 2006)

Hi Tony,

I have the two sizes and also find them invaluable for the same reasons Fred gives. They are safe and secure, and far more versatile and accurate than the standard two/four prong drive centres. I wouldn't bother with prong centres now.

Cheers,

Trev.


----------



## Horst Hohoff (14 Mar 2006)

Hi Tony,
I totally agree with Fred and Trev. I too have the original ones and havn't used my 4 prong since. I think I put it on ebay one of these days.


----------



## Taffy Turner (14 Mar 2006)

Another vote for Stebcenters from me.

I have a drive and a tail stock center, and I hardly ever use anything else. 

Regards

Gary

PS - Another advantage is that if you are not very confident with a skew, you can slacken off the pressure on the stebcenter so that it is only just driving the workpiece. Then, if you get a catch, the workpiece just stops - no spectacular dig-in followed by cursing and palpitations!!! DAMHIKT

Thankfully I have progressed beyond that stage now, but it was a massive help while trying to master the dreaded skew! :twisted:


----------



## como (14 Mar 2006)

Yep they've got my vote too, stebcenters seem to grip the wood alot more than a four prong center. definately worth the money.


----------



## ctb (14 Mar 2006)

Agree with the above, Robert Sorby now also sell a steb centre that fits the Supernova chuck as opposed the morse taper fitment.


----------



## Scott (14 Mar 2006)

I have one too. Very good piece of kit!


----------



## Happy amateur (15 Mar 2006)

Robert Sorby now also sell a steb centre that fits the Supernova chuck as opposed the morse taper fitment.

Both of the stebcentres I have fit the Supernova as standard.
Don't know abut the 2 but if same jaws fit the cannot see a problem

Fred


----------



## treefella83 (15 Mar 2006)

looks like i will have to get one as im having a bit of trouble with the skew


----------



## Happy amateur (15 Mar 2006)

Sorry forgot to say, mine are 2MT.

Fred


----------



## Alan B (29 Apr 2014)

You asked the same question that I wanted to, thank you. I saw one in action at the weekend and was seriously considering it so I won't hesitate now. Thanks for all the positive responses above.


----------



## leisurefix (29 Apr 2014)

Same as other people have said, very good, and worth the extra money. 

I have a 1" steb centre on 3MT on which I do at times mount large pieces of timber. It holds it securely, but the teeth can tear through the timber more easily than a 4 prong so causing the teeth to slip, but it does stay properly centred. When a similar thing happens with 4 prong drive centres (due to taking too aggressive cuts) I find the 4 prong centre does not stay as well centred.


----------



## Robbo3 (30 Apr 2014)

I have two. They are brilliant for loading & unloading the work without needing to turn the lathe on & off, ie production work but they are not a 'must have' for the average hobbyist.


----------



## Grahamshed (30 Apr 2014)

I am happy to jump on the stab centre choo choo as well. I am not in any form of production scenario but splashed out on one as soon as I got the lathe and am happy I did.


----------



## Spindle (30 Apr 2014)

Hi

I've had the 1/2" and 7/8" versions since they were first available, (and before this topic was raised  ) - if I had to limit myself to a single drive centre from the six that I have I'd keep the 7/8" Stebcentre.

Regards Mick


----------



## chipmunk (30 Apr 2014)

I think that the Stebbings patent will expire in February next year and so there may well be a few cheaper imports coming in soon. They are available in other countries and the Sorby versions are overpriced IMHO.

http://www.ipo.gov.uk/p-ipsum/Case/PublicationNumber/GB2286138

It will also be legal to make your own - it's not particularly hard to do.

See here...
http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/p/107/4396/Apprentice-Crown-Drive-Center

Jon


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (30 Apr 2014)

I wonder if GERARD ANTHONY STEBBINGS made a killing out of inventing it? He's the chap listed on the patent as the inventor. Naturally he was from Yorkshire


----------



## chipmunk (30 Apr 2014)

For his sake I hope he made some money out of it but I doubt very much he's made as much as Sorby.

I have every sympathy with the inventor but the patent only applies in the UK - It's a real pity he didn't have the money or foresight to file it internationally because, while the rest of the world have access to less expensive Steb copies, we've been paying top-dollar for Sorby's versions as the only UK licensee. 

The irony though is that it was probably the high price of the Sorby version that made it worth copying and undercutting.

Jon


----------



## Spindle (30 Apr 2014)

Hi

They were expensive from day one - I think I paid £35 each for them before Sorby took the license.

Regards Mick


----------



## henton49er (30 Apr 2014)

I have a 7/8" steb drive centre that fits into my Patriot chuck and a larger (1 1/4" ?) revolving steb centre that goes into my 2MT tailstock. I use them both a lot.

Firstly, they locate very well and allow small adjustments to be made of the positioning when turning, for example, a burr piece. Secondly, as other have stated, work can be accurately repositioned - far more accurate than a prong drive. Thirdly, they can be used to do eccentric turning, even if the full diameter of the steb centre is not in contact with the wood. As others have pointed out, the point is spring mounted allowing the tailstock pressure to be reduced without losing the work across the workshop and thus stopping the working piece by hand to inspect.

All in all, I think the steb centres are an excellent product, if a little pricey.


----------



## Deejay (30 Apr 2014)

treefella83":394cc2lj said:


> looks like i will have to get one as im having a bit of trouble with the skew



Morning Treefella.

You're not alone :? 

This might help ...

http://www.finewoodworking.com/woodturn ... tches.aspx

posted earlier by Dalboy

Cheers

Dave


----------



## chipmunk (30 Apr 2014)

Well if it's for skew practice you could try this approach for the same price...

http://www.axminster.co.uk/matched-pair-of-ring-centres

...not a steb. 

HTH
Jon


----------



## Grahamshed (30 Apr 2014)

Only the OP can decide if the cost is worth it for him. I find them a whole lot quicker and easier to use and that made it worth it for me.


----------

